# Pretty Purple Kindle - cover and skin



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

With the newest round of DecalGirl skins, I finally found one that matches my M-Edge GO! Jacket for my Kindle 2. I really like the simplicity of the GO! jacket, and how it makes the Kindle easier to hold without feeling bulky.

I have the GO! Jacket in purple (because it's my favorite color) and it's a lovely shade of purple, although the color didn't come out quite right in the picture:


I was really happy to find that the Venezia skin from DecalGirl matched the purple color perfectly, so I can finally cover up all the blinding white plastic on the front of my Kindle:


That's one of the screensavers from the thread here in the gallery, btw.

You can click the pictures to see the full version at Flickr.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice meglet; I've got a Coffee Break for my KK, which also has LOTS of purple in it.


----------



## RoxyLyz (Aug 11, 2009)

Love your color and skin!! 

- Sasha


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Great look. I'm glad you found my screen-saver appropriate, too.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice Kombo!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I had not seen that skin before.  Love it.  Nice purple cover too.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I really like the purple of the M-edge.  And the skin is very nice also.  
Great combination.  Thank you for posting.
deb


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. 

CeqAbg - I tried 3 times to buy the Coffee Break skin before the new designs were released, because it did look like it would match. But since I don't drink coffee (or tea, or any other hot beverage) it just wasn't ME, you know?

NogDog - Nice job on the screensaver, it's one of my favorites. I love the way the shelves look so deep on the Kindle screen, like you're really looking at a wall of books.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Love the entire look


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Love your combo....really like your cover....

That is one of my most favorite screensavers!!  I wish there were more like them.... (hint hint)

  Thank you for posting.  I love to see how others dress their Kindles!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

That is one beautiful combo! All three components enhance your Kindle beautifully, I love it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Love it. So pretty.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I love that skin!  I looked right over it without taking a closer look when I was on the decalgirl website trying to pick one.  It didn't look that interesting so I didn't even get a close-up.  Now I think that's the one I'm going to get to go with my Tree of Life Oberon cover I just ordered today!  Thanks so much for posting!!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Very pretty. The cover looks like it would feel very soft.


----------

